# Robin Red



## Pumprider (19. Dezember 2004)

Hallo zusammen,

hat von euch jemand einen Tipp wo man das "Vogelfutter" günstig bekommen kann ?
Heißt das wirklich Robin Red oder wird es z.B. in einem Zoofachmarkt unter einem anderen Namen vertrieben  |kopfkrat  

Mit Dank im voraus

Armin #6


----------



## Carpjunky (19. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Robin Red*

Moin dir
Ich hol mir Vogelfutter,Hanf,Vitamealo... auch nich mehr ausem Angelladen!!!Sondern bei Raifeisen!!!Es is billiger wie im Angelgeschäft (100g-8cent)!!!

Gruß


----------



## Ultimate (19. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Robin Red*

Wie Carpjunky schon gesagt hat billiger wie bei Reifeisen kann man es eigentlich fast nicht kriegen. Hole meines auch immer dort


----------



## Geraetefetischist (20. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Robin Red*

Von Robin Red gibts unterschiedliche Qualitäten. Das Originale ist von Haith und leider sehr Teuer. Und zwar überall. Gottseidank braucht man nur wenig davon. (achtung, sehr stark Färbend inklusive Hände und Plasteschüsseln, da geht die Farbe kaum wieder raus.) 
M+M hat zusätzlich ein eigenes (Spicemix) im Programm, das ist aber genausoteuer, dafür auch nicht viel schlechter.
Wir hatten aber auchmal eines bei raven mitgenommen, das war zwar günstig aber irgendwie nicht so das wahre. Echte Sparmassnahme imo.

Also entweder die ca. 10€ das Kilo fürs Original löhnen, oder aber weglassen.

Just Monsters
Holger


----------



## Pumprider (20. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Robin Red*

Danke für die Tipps !

Schöne Feiertage, lasst Euch schön beschenken  #6  !

Grüße Armin


----------



## Megarun (26. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Robin Red*

Zuerst `mal: "Frohe Weihnachten Euch allen"  #h 

Hmm, "Robin Red" ist für mich genau so eine Gewürzmischung wie: "Curry*".

In RR**) ist enthalten:
Salz
Tomatenpulver
Cillipulver
Kumin
Pfeffer (schwarz)...
...wobei ich aber glaube, daß die Fresslust ?nur? durch das Kumin ausgelöst wird.

*)  Curry ist ja auch eine Gewürzmischung.
**) Die richtige Mischung der Gewürze ist nicht auch so einfach.

Naja, testet `mal an...


Gruß...


----------



## darth carper (26. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Robin Red*

Spicemix von m+m baits als Robin Red Ersatz ist absolut empfehlenswert.

Das hat einen sehr intensiven Geruch, färbt nicht ganz so stark, sehr scharf und nicht ganz so ölig.
Ein sehr guter Zusatz bei Birdfood und Fischmixen.

Von anderen Robin Red Versionen würde ich auch die Finger lassen, es sei denn es ist das Original.


----------



## Megarun (2. Januar 2005)

*AW: Robin Red*

Von anderen Robin Red Versionen würde ich auch die Finger lassen, es sei denn es ist das Original.

Hallo, und welches ist bitte das ORIGINAL?  |kopfkrat 

Ist denn auf RR: Ein Markenzeichen?

Gruß...


----------



## gregory duveau (8. Januar 2005)

*AW: Robin Red*

hallo ich denke das das von BIG CARP das orginal ist

Gregory


----------



## Geraetefetischist (8. Januar 2005)

*AW: Robin Red*

Das Original ist von Haith. Das ist die Ganze weisheit. Die verkaufen natürlich nur Grossmengen. 
Aber die Abpacker schreiben das eigentlich immer drauf, von wem es ist, wenn es sich um das Original handelt.

Just Monsters
Holger


----------



## gregory duveau (8. Januar 2005)

*AW: Robin Red*

oki , hier in belgien ist das meist gebrauchte big carp


----------



## checker (10. Januar 2005)

*AW: Robin Red*

Hi!
Ich möchte demnächst bei M+M einige Boiliezutaten bestellen. Mich würde daher interessieren wie die Beschaffenheit von Birdfood spice ist. Kann man da auch bei der Bestellung zwischen fein und grob gemahlen wählen? Steht nämlich kein Hinweis wie bei den anderen dabei. Möchte es vor allem in meinem Mix, um eine grobe Oberflächenstruktur zu erhalten. Und auch wegen der Gewürze.
Mein Mix hab ich mir so gedacht:  
40% Rotbarschmehl
20% Birdfood spice
20% Sojamehl vollfett
20% Hartweizengrieß
+ Green Lipped Mussel

Alle Zutaten bis auf den Hartweizengrieß würde ich bei M+M bestellen. Wenn der HWG die gleichen Werte hat wie der WWG bei M+M, dann hat mein Mix 39% Proteine und 8,2% Fette.
Denkt ihr der Mix lässt sich so verarbeiten?


----------



## Manni1980 (10. Januar 2005)

*AW: Robin Red*

Hi Checker,

 ich habe so einen ähnlichen Mix auch schon mal abgerollt, also bei deiner Zusammenstellung sehe ich kein Problem! Aber ich würde an deiner Stelle noch 5% Spicemix oder 5-10% Robin Red mit hinein geben. Und anstatt dem GLM würde ich eher Leberextrakt nehmen. Spicemix in Verbindung mit Leber soll der absolute Hammer sein! Ich fische dieses Jahr auch einen würzigen Boilie mit Leberextrakt und einen reinen Fischboilie mit GLM. Du kannst ja auch mal porbieren das Sojamehl auf 10% zu reduziren und dafür noch 10% Big "c" Spray mit hinein nehmen, dann hast du noch wasserlöslich Milchproteine mit drin.

 Wegen dem Birdfood würde ich einfach mal bei M+M anrufen und nachfragen, aber wenn es das normale in grob und fein gibt kann er das sicherlich auch bei Birdfood Spice machen. Aber wenn du Robin Red oder Spicemix mit hinein tust kannst du auch normales Birdfood nehmen!

 Würde mich interessieren wie du den Mix letztentlich abrollst und ob er dann bei dir läuft! Wäre nett wenn du dich mal meldest, wenn du erste Ergebnisse hast!

  Viel Erfolg!!! #6


----------



## checker (11. Januar 2005)

*AW: Robin Red*

Danke für die Infos Manni. Möchte aber eigentlich Green Lipped Mussel verwnden, da ich denke, dass es an der Main-Strecke an der ich angle viele Muscheln gibt. Und Lebermehl ist mir auch zu teuer. Wenn ich wie empfohlen 5% Lebermehl in den Mix geb, dann muss ich bei einem Kilo Trockenmix schon allein 2,25€ für das Lebermehl bezahlen. Bei 10g GLM pro Kilo Mix nur 1,09€ für das GLM. Hat sich der Mix bei dir wirklich mit so wenig Grieß verarbeiden lasse? Hab ja sonst nichts im Mix was richtig binded. Wie war die Konsistenz deiner Kugeln? Leicht oder schwer? Hart oder weich?

Kann mir sonst vielleicht noch jemand Tipps zu meinem Mix geben? Oder hat sogar jemand Erfahrungen mit  Birdfood spice gemacht?


----------



## Manni1980 (12. Januar 2005)

*AW: Robin Red*

Hi Checker,

 ich benutze in meinem Mix nur 25g Leberextrakt, das ist vom Geruch sehr intensiv und GLM verwende ich 20g auf ein Kg. Für Leberextrakt zahle ich 5,90€/100g und für GLM 7,50€/100g.

 Die Bindung müßte meiner Meinung nach asureichen, das Sojamehl bindet und das Birdfood auch noch!

 Der Mix den ich gerollt habe war in etwas so aufgebaut:

 10% Milchpulver
 15% Sojamehl
 25% Grieß
 20% Birdfood Spice
 30% Fischmehl

 Da es nur zum Test war habe ich da noch kein Spicemix hinein gemacht. Habe auch nicht damit gefischt. 

 Da ich das Birdfood fein gemahlen hatte war die Struktur nicht sehr offen, wenn ich ihn mal Rolle um damit zu fischen werde ich CeDe Eifutter ungemahlen verarbeiten und dann noch 5% Spicemix verwenden! 

 Da es alles ziehmlich schwere Zutaten sind war der auch Boilie schwer. 

 Die Boilies waren nach zwei Tage trocknen ziehmlich hart.


----------



## checker (12. Januar 2005)

*AW: Robin Red*

Verwendest du also 25g Lebermehl und 20g GLM zusammen in einem Kilo Mix? Laut deinem Rezept hast du also Birdfood spice von M+M genommen und es war schon fein gemahlen, oder wie?
Kann ich statt Lebermehl auch einfach LivAmino reintun? Hat das die gleiche Wirkung?
Ist es nicht besser nur GLM oder Lebermehl zu nehmen?


----------



## Manni1980 (12. Januar 2005)

*AW: Robin Red*

Servus Checker,

 Nein ich habe zwei Fertigmixe, einen Mix mit Birdy, Fischmehl und Robin Red und da verwende ich 25g Leberextrakt/Kg und mein zweiter Mix ist ein reiner Fischmix und in dem verwende ich 20gGLM/Kg.

 Also ich würde es auch nicht gemeinsam in einen Mix tun!

 Das Birdfood Spice habe ich von www.Carp-Fishing.de, habe alle meine Zutaten und Fertigmixe von da. 

 LivAmino kenn ich nur vom Lesen habe damit keine Erfahrungen gemacht, kann dir deshalb leider nicht sagen wie es ist!


----------



## checker (17. Januar 2005)

*AW: Robin Red*

Tag!

Habe jetzt von M+M eine Antwort bekommen. Birdfood spice ist Birdfood rot + Spicemix. Ungemahlen ist es grob und kann auch so verarbeitet werden. Auf Wunsch wird es auch fein gemahlen.

Habe mir jetzt nochmal Gedanken über meinen Mix gemacht. Der vorhin erwähnte Mix hätte ja einen Proteingehalt von 39% Proteine und 8,2% Fette. Aber dadurch, dass noch Eier hinzukommen wäre der Proteingehalt über 40%. Und laut dem Bericht, den ich bei carp.de gelesen habe ist ein Proteingehalt von über 40% schlecht für die Karpen. Kann mir daher jemand sagen, wie gross der Proteingehalt bei Eiern ist, damit ich weiß wie viel ich darüber liege?


----------

